# Home depot does it again



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Friday, December 15, Home Depot will have another Black Friday sale.
I called my local store and they confirmed it, but would not comment what would have prices slashed. I am going to be there when they open and hopefully get some good deals on things I need.


----------

